

Enough whitespace already - kioub
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2012/01/enough-whitespace-already.html

======
jamesbritt
This is kinda-sorta like literate programming. I like the idea of using
familiar text formating and labeling conventions to express relationships.

What I'd _not_ like is having to use specific editors in order to work with
such code, and an implementation that allows for easy movement between a
purely text version and a GUI version seems tricky to get right.

I'd not want to write HTML or HAML but I wonder if there's be a decent way to
use Textile or Markdown table syntax. Basically pass a big string to some
method that Does The Right Thing.

OTOH the overhead of editing or reading _that_ might be worse that what the
article was railing against.

